# Artists, How Did You Learn?



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Various skills that I've learned have been through different processes.

I learned guitar from experimentation and videos
Dance from lessons
French from classes

and now I'd like to learn to paint. I think watching videos and copying others until I get a feel for it would be best, but I'm curious what artists here would say helped them the most?


I'm going for the title of _renaissance man_. Aka, a man of many talents.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Doing exercises from the book Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. Did them in some art classes I took.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Denature said:


> and now I'd like to learn to paint. I think watching videos and copying others until I get a feel for it would be best, but I'm curious what artists here would say helped them the most?


Copying as you said is the best way to start off imo. At first your style will heavily resemble other people's styles but the more you learn the more you are forced to watch other people's methods and you begin to implement techniques they have until eventually, your own style will evolve. 

Many other artists say that using references is the best thing you can do along with tutorials and you shouldn't be ashamed of it in the beginner phase as you basically would "copy" the real world from a picture as well as from a reference another artists made. 

At least for me it is easier to follow Youtube tutorials or just watch other people do it, regardless of whether they explain what they are doing or if it is just them drawing and chatting about various topics outside of "art".

Two or three years ago I visited a drawing workshop for a few months and while it was nice to know that there were others who shared this hobby with you, the lessons did not really... do anything. I needed my own place and quiet to fully concentrate and always felt like I was being watched.

Visual learning, that's what has helped me the most. Teachers can help you but I don't have experience with it as I only visited this one course and because such courses are way too expensive for me to participate (although I wish I could, honestly).

You seem to be fine with taking classes so that shouldn't be a problem either. I'd also suggest making quick sketches of people, animals and objects you see. You could also use Pinterest for reference drawings.
​


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I saw someone drawing, using a drawing book. I went "I can do that..." and just started copying what they were doing. Started doing it by myself, but it didn't really take root till I was in middle school. But I quickly realized I had no talent for it, and I only got to where I was with dedication and practice.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I started drawing when I was a child. So it's not really something that I could recall or advise about. And I wouldn't call myself an artist since it's not my profession and I have not been doing art very much for a long time.

I suppose if you are wanting to have many skills, you should start out with the basic of drawing:

Value (different shades of light to dark--the study of light and how it reflects off of/falls onto objects).

Form (how to see and take in the form of an object--it's substance and shape).

Lines/Brushstroke

And also Composition (the way a painting, drawing, or photograph is laid out...how the eyes move around the painting.

Maybe Perspective, though it's more useful in architectural drawings and cityscapes.

(This is all the stuff you'd learn in a beginning drawing class--so I'm just assuming you're an absolute beginner.)

You can also understand some of these if you read about art history. 

Imo, a general, well-rounded education in art is a good idea if you are interested in being a jack of all trades. I think developing an appreciation and understanding of art is better than trying to force yourself to learn a lifetime worth of experience if you aren't interested in putting in hundreds of hours drawing.


----------



## Tijaax (Dec 14, 2017)

Perseverance in the long term and focus in the moment.

Observation and understanding. There are a lot of references source already mentioned here, also every day life has tons of it.

Don't rushing to conclusions about your skills.

Find like minded people related to your art. 
Erase aiming for the high fives of random acquaintances or the destructive arguments projected from their perspective.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Renaissance men are the most attractive, imo. I wish more men these days would aspire to become one.

As for art, there is no real right or wrong way to get started with it besides start. Jump in. Grab some pencils, pens, paints, etc and start feeling what it's like just to hold something in your hand that spreads creation right in front of your eyes. Observing and drawing what you see is an important part of learning how to draw while getting a feel for the materials as well. Also, experiment with different paints and papers as well as ink! There is a lot of variety and you never know what type of medium will be your favorite until you try it.

Use as many different resources as you can. Videos are great, but so are step-by-steps, tutorials, books and lessons ((when available)). Go for everything! Though it's probably best to start with the basics like line, perspective, value and color theory. Still life drawing is a really important and relaxing thing to do for learning the basics, too!

The best advice I ever received about art was from a mentor when I was a teenager who always said "Art is all about learning how to _see_." If you can understand that then you are already in the right state of mind to create art.

Art is a skill and therefore takes a lot of regular practice to maintain as well as continue improving. Sometimes you'll go through long periods of feeling like you're not improving at all and then BAM you have an "aha moment" and things you were struggling with will start coming together. The best thing you can do is simply to not give up and you'll grow with practice, patience and time! It often happens where your new "best work" will completely surprise you!

Best wishes on your artistic journey~


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I could say study and all that jazz but I just started at a very early age. My family were very supportive of me doing art so that helps a lot.
This isn't to say that it's a requirement to start early, but it is helpful to take on the mindset of a kid. 
Kids aren't afraid to make mistakes and experiment. I don't think I ever cared about things looking good until I got older (but even now I still allow myself to be "bad"), I just did art because it was fun and I wanted to externalize my ideas. In time you just get better and can seem "talented" to others. 
So don't be afraid to make a mess.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Doccium said:


> Many other artists say that using references is the best thing you can do along with tutorials and you shouldn't be ashamed of it in the beginner *any* phase as you basically would "copy" the real world from a picture as well as from a reference another artists made.​


Fix'd. 

But generally speaking, unless you're specifically drawing/ painting from real life (portraits of existing people, for example), you should find yourself relying less and less on references or copying. Just remember to credit your sources if you post or showcase them publicly of course.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Learned to make art by doing it all of the time.

Started really young. I traced and copied everything that caught my fancy, or tried to draw from life when something interested me. I often created the same images over and over and over again until I mastered that image (at least to satisfaction). Of course, as an adult it is more difficult to have the kind of patience for repetition that a child has.

Studying color theory, design principles, etc. was the next phase. Taking classes from competent instructors, and approaching it as an academic subject with others, advanced my skills beyond what I was capable on my own (after the copy everything phase of childhood). I had to take a step back before I could leap forward (similar to how a toddler learns to copy phrases before they understand grammar, and then when they begin to processing grammar rules they suddenly speak less goodly while they learn to form their own sentences).

Funny thing about copying... I found an old sketchbook not that long ago, and I really liked the style I was developing in it. I "copied" it for a new drawing and felt like I was plagiarizing myself. :laughing:


----------



## googlemeister (Apr 14, 2019)

Denature said:


> Various skills that I've learned have been through different processes.
> 
> I learned guitar from experimentation and videos
> Dance from lessons
> ...


I try to do at least one self-portrait per day. I'm trying to do figure drawing classes both online and in reality. I'm experimenting with different media, but for now I use mostly charcoal.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Three years of art and one of photography. Although, I have not engaged in either in a very long time.

If you are talking about painting free handed... I would suggest learning to draw/sketching before painting. I would go to Michael's or Hobby Lobby~ whichever you have nearby. They have starter books on how to draw and anything you would utilize to get started. It can turn into an expensive hobby.


----------



## DrNoshtau (May 9, 2019)

I never had classes; just learned on my own. It's a natural gift.


----------



## advotpetal (Jul 8, 2019)

I am still learning everyday. 

I look at speedpaints and see what I can learn from it. 
In digital art I try to use some cool tools to help me
Practicing helps. I look at new things, study it and get a general idea of it. I practice it and then improve each time. 
I learn some tips.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Most of the things that I learn comes from the magical world of the internet as well as hands-on experimentations with the things I bought online.


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

Learned how to draw by trying on my own as a kid, then had a watercolor teacher that taught me how color works. The most significant thing he taught me was how to look at what's in front of you, not with lines, but by the areas where light meets dark. As an 11 year old, I remember thinking that I saw the whole world differently after that. It's always been a matter of practice, experimentation, and making the attempt to express ones self after that. Online tutorials and art books that I saved up for definitely contributed a lot, though.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm still learning when it comes to drawing, but I started by learning how to draw eyes which was a simple enough shape to start with. And I picked up shading techniques from videos. Learning how to hold a pencil helped as well. Can't really give a detailed history about how I got to where I'm today with my art, feels like it just kind of happened all of a sudden.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

mostly by trying to imitate the style of those artists that i liked the most
do studies, sketch a lot, try different mediums and experiment just the right amount
if you do a small drawing or 2 per day in a matter of 3 months max you'll notice a significant improvement


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

My natural talent is drawing. But of course I still had to practice some of my skills, I just thinkw having a talent it comes more naturally and easier to pick up things than someone with out it, it doesn't mean I'm automatically the best artist. I've learnt through myself, school, YouTube, books, other people, art classes. However, I'm not really a big fan of drawing books and YouTube videos.

Of course, I'm still learning and practicing. I have a long way to go. My skills have been rather stagnant for 10 years, I never bothered to improve much when I was a teen. I'm only starting to improve more now. Although I must say, some of my drawings when I was a teenager seem a bit greater in quality than some I do now, or maybe it only seems that way because I sometimes slacked off in classes I hated and enjoyed drawing instead, or after I finished my work for the class. 

I never went to private art classes outside of school, except for once when I was 11... that was a long time ago, and as a kid, I didn't quite understand some of the instructions. Well, coming back to present day, I don't even know if I can afford the classes for next term yet. But I'll see. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Actually, I should start saving for it now, after I pay for my new pair of glasses...


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Lots of research and lots of practice.

My art would be singing, or as others call it, screaming.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Learned to paint by first watching tutorials to get a feel, then read about techniques and color theories to build up knowledge, the rest is application, experience and trial and errors.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Technically I am a artist just not professional right now
< that's not mine but I have a drawing in the infp thread
so I began teaching myself via devinart in the summer after the end of middle school
I was inspired as I used to as I had already started self learning inks cape
I started using multiple sources such as drawing on the right side of the brain
I then took some classes in high-school for art though I missed one so it was was very minimal just art 1
then in art 2 I kinda messed up and didn't go enough though I learned more in art 2
I plan to go to college for traditional art but im planning to do more then that and come back though it is a big dream
I want to make some kinda animation e.c.t and control some of the concepts also write books and sing basically I wanna be Rebecca sugar and am also interested in other learning

very raven claw ambitious dreams


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I learned nothing.. hehe.

Seriously, learn the rules and then break all of them. Experimenting as you learn.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Does anyone know how to do deep-glowing anime eyes like this?
View attachment 839773


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

the big renaissance artists learned from trial-and-error, tons of practice, and copying other artists. the influence previous artists had on the art of those living at the time is undeniable.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

*



Artists, How Did You Learn?

Click to expand...

*Doing.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

A couple of art classes, books, looking at artwork and trial and error. But I'm not an artist, only an art lover who enjoys drawing and painting. Maybe one day, although it's a hobby for me and taking a hobby to pro level would likely spoil its relaxing impact since it's a grind to get there.


----------

